# Take your dog on holiday to France!



## PetsWelcome (Oct 19, 2010)

If you plan in advance, you can take your dog (or cat) on holiday to France or other european destinations.

Click here to read our factsheet on how the Pets Passport operates.

[email protected] Pets Welcome


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, the paperwork is actually very complicated to travel a dog, isn't it? I'd love to do this, tho, dog lover and French teacher incorporated!


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Not to mention expensive! My Dad and his family live in France and I planned to get Flo his passport, but the costs racked up and I bailed out! He'll stay home with Nanny and the Beagles when we go.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

A good little article but doesn't tell me how often the rabies has to be renewed to keep the certificate valid, the one thing I've not found a definite answer to. My parents are moving abroad so this is a to do thing but not cheap!


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

I understood it was annually. And if you let it lapse you start all over again.

That's just my understanding, my vet gave me information overload and it's hard to take it all in! Your vet ought to be able to confirm for you.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

we travel on a regular basis,backwards and forwards to france with our dog,the rabies jab if done in the uk is a booster every 2 years,if it goes a day over you have to start the process all over again and then you have the 6 month wait again,if done in france its every year.you don't have to worm and tick to leave the uk but you have to do it between 24 and 48 hours before arriving back in the uk from france.We usually travel on a sunday morning and arrive at calais for mid day therefore we go to the vets for around 10am on the saturday.
any other information needed,just ask


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It is easy as long as you follow the guide lines. We took Amber abroad twice a year for years, never had any trouble. We always went Euro Tunnel it only takes 35 mins for the journey, and you stay in the car with your pets. Wonderful way to travel.

It costs about £250 less if your have already micro chipped your dog.

Booster is now every 3 years now.

What you need to do, see your Vet for.

1. Rabies jab
2. 1 month later blood test taken.
3. Wait 6 months before you can take them abroad.

Coming home
1. take your dog to a vet, get a jab for worms and Front Line applied, and micro chip checked. But they will know what to do.
2. Wait 24 hours before you can come home, but you must leave within the next 24 hours.

NO PROBLEM


----------

